# HOR - Horseshoe Metals



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Horseshoe Metals Limited (HOR) provides the opportunity for investors to secure a VMS origin deposit with a JORC compliant mineral resource together with a tenament package with identified exploration targets within the Peak Hill Mineral Field.

http://www.horseshoemetals.com.au


----------



## Adam A (30 January 2011)

Big rise on friday 190% next SFR? who knows
will be an interesting days trading tomorrow plenty of press and pumping on other forums

A read of the latest ann should bring everyone up to speed

Be carefull should be fun to watch


----------



## TurtleVsHare (30 January 2011)

Adam A said:


> Big rise on friday 190% next SFR? who knows
> will be an interesting days trading tomorrow plenty of press and pumping on other forums
> 
> A read of the latest ann should bring everyone up to speed
> ...




Hey, I'm very new to the trading game and jumped on board the HOR rise on Friday.
Could you tell me what the ann is please?  
Trying to read as much as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Adam A (31 January 2011)

Go to the ASX website, 
enter HOR, go to announcements, click on the last one
all will be reveled
good luck tomorrow


----------



## mr. jeff (31 January 2011)

To help the thread begin.



> "28-Jan-2011
> Drilling Strikes High Grade Copper
> Phase 2 drilling intersections zones of up to 17.1% Cu in previously untested area. Follow-up drilling planned for March 2011."
> 
> ...




Drilling was 75 km's from SFR's find, so there is some enthusiasm as to another good bit of ground out there.


----------



## reagenzium (5 September 2011)

+47% today, more than 2 mio traded. No news. Interesting.


----------



## reagenzium (17 October 2011)

Ok, NOW we have some news. The results for the Horseshoe Lights Drilling Program are there, and they were combined together with the historical drillings. We now have a JORC Resource of 8,4 instead of 4,9 Mt Copper at 1,1% - an increase in 90%. 

HOR is really doing brilliant, might become a second Sandfire. Hopefully some of you are onboard as well.


----------



## reagenzium (12 January 2012)

HOR Stock had a 20% increase with high volume on January 11th. Still one of my top picks, still a price level at which I consider to buy some more.


----------



## reagenzium (25 January 2012)

Trading Halt due to upcoming Drill Results. HOR never failed, and I believe this one won't either. Let's see what they come up with and what the market does. But actually... market is doing ok atm, Copper is on the rise and the prognosis are even better. GO HOR!


----------



## springhill (16 August 2012)

*DRILLING DELIVERS OUTSTANDING HIGH GRADE COPPER HITS AT HORSESHOE LIGHTS*

•Latest drilling continues to intersect shallow high grade copper mineralisation immediately north of the historic Horseshoe Lights open pit.

•Outstanding results obtained in:
North West Stringer Zone
o23m @ 4.2% Cu (43 – 66m); including 8m @ 8.6% Cu
o24m @ 3.1% Cu (39 – 63m); including 7m @ 6.7% Cu
o11m @ 2.0% Cu (52 – 63m); including 1m @ 11.7% Cu
Motters Zone
o39m @ 1.6% Cu (0 – 39m); including 4m @ 3.7% Cu and 2m @ 3.9% Cu
o19m @ 1.1% Cu (1 – 20m).

•Drilling continues to target copper mineralisation north of the existing open pit in the North West, Main and Motters zones.
•Updated Mineral Resource Estimate to be completed once drilling programme and analysis of results are completed.
•Preliminary Feasibility Study expected to follow Mineral Resource Estimate update.
•RC drilling, including Rinaldi prospect resource definition, at nearby Kumarina Copper Project due to commence in early September.


----------



## springhill (16 August 2012)

HOR closed 54% up on yesterday, and was up exactly 100% on intraday high.


----------



## springhill (20 September 2012)

*LATEST DRILLING HIGHLIGHTED BY 20% COPPER AT HORSESHOE LIGHTS*

•Drilling continues to intersect significant copper mineralisation north and along strike of the historic Horseshoe Lights open pit and at the nearby Motters Zone.

•Best results obtained in:
North West Stringer Zone
o19m @ 2.9% Cu (73 – 92m); including 2m @ 20.0% Cu & 0.4g/t Au
o16m @ 2.5% Cu (73 - 89m); including 10m @ 3.5% Cu & 0.2g/t Au
o29m @ 1.6% Cu (63 – 92m); including 6m @ 3.7% Cu

Motters Zone
o29m @ 1.2% Cu (89 – 118m); including 4m @ 3.8% Cu
o24m @ 1.0% Cu (92 – 116m)
o48m @ 0.6% Cu (4 – 52m)

•Drilling continues to target copper mineralisation north of the existing open pit in the North West, Main and Motters zones.

•Updated Mineral Resource Estimate to be completed once 2012 drilling programmes and analysis of results are completed.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2022)

A dusty thread, possibly deservedly so.
Horshoe Metals, one for @wayneL perhaps? 😅

I know nothing about this stock, can't get a chart off Westpac app as the stock has been suspended from trading for an unknown period. 
But I noticed this today...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 February 2022)

Whats going on with Horseshoe Metal, been looking at a suspension of trading since the 4/2 to Quotation of security's at today's date. Looking at a significant rise in share price up 158%. A bit of fund raising;






ASX Announcement on the 7th may shed a light on the subject,


----------



## Stockbailx (21 February 2022)

Horseshoe Metals still looking in good shape for a rise in momentum? Must of been having trouble with their listing. Announced today the success of their Re-listing. Also portraying what appears to be good news; 

The Horseshoe Lights Copper-Gold Project is the original Cu/Au VMS discovery in
the Bryah Basin and is located approx. 60 km west of DeGrussa Copper Mine
operated by Sandfire Resources (ASX: SFR). Past production from Horseshoe
Lights includes ~316,000 oz Au & 55 kt Cu metal and the deposit contains a
current in situ resource 128 kt Cu metal @ 1.0% (0.5% cut-off).






A good breed of stock for your heard?


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Horseshoe Metals (ASX:HOR) reveals historical 8.35pc copper hit at Main Zone, WA
					

Horseshoe Metals (ASX:HOR) has flagged historical drill intercepts of up to 8.35 per cent copper at the Main Zone within its Horseshoe Lights copper-gold project in WA.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Horseshoe Metals (HOR) has flagged historical drill intercepts of up to 8.35 per cent copper at the Main Zone within its Horseshoe Lights copper-gold project in WA.

The company confirmed the mineralisation through a recently-completed review of historical reverse circulation (RC) and diamond drilling in the area at a 0.3-per-cent copper cut-off.


----------

